# Britemax Iron Max Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*What is it...*

Britemax IRON MAX is a gentle but extremely effective cleaner and iron remover 
that is safe to use on bodywork and all types of painted, alloy, anodized, clear 
coated, chrome, aluminium and stainless steel wheels.

Watch IRON MAX at work, spray on clear and see it turns a 
reddish purple as the fast working colour change formula gets to work removing 
iron dust particles and vehicle grime.

*What does it bring to the table...*

IRON MAX contains no acids or caustic chemical and is the safer way to work. 
Suitable for use on classic and modern vehicles, bikes, trucks, 4x4, sports cars and race cars.

With IRON MAX you can clean & decontaminate with confidence. IRON MAX 
removes road grime, oil, dirt and iron deposits from bodywork and wheels. 
Stubborn brake dust is removed with ease.

709ml for £15.99 or slightly less.

*What am i Testing it on.*

2012 White Mercedes-Benz Sprinter.

*What do i think of it..???*

Well lets see, well fragrance is not unpleasant it has the common to fallout removers these days of the Cherry-Battenburg cake smell commonly used to mask the more prominent pungent smell from the chemical composition of most of these products.










The spray although not seaming a thick solution when sprayed seams to almost froth or foam up, may be with the small pump spray atomiser like head on the test sample.










What is evident is it does not run, there is a slight slippage as it sits but no run as it were.

This could be helpful for some that fear spraying onto fragile trim, but the product itself is marketed to be safe for chrome etc.

Did not seam to get any reaction for a few minutes and seamed to peak at 3 minutes.



















So area was sponged to ensure it was all spread and fully rinsed off.

Concerned with possible lack of a reaction possibly due to little in the way of contamination i also tried on the vehicle wing and found a similar light reaction.



















Faced with this i tried another fallout remover to test the same sections for reaction and must confess i did find more of a reaction still after the Iron Max had been used First.

Tried on a Wheel and again very slow to react but did react and should when faced with brake dust that will contain iron fallout.









*
Pro's....*

Does React with Iron Contamination.
Can be localised as it clings well.
*
Cons....*

Slow to react.

Can use a fair bit of product as it clings and so more product used to ensure an even coverage.

It frankly does not remove fallout as well as others.

*Conclusion...*

It does react with fallout and the advertised merits of its safe use on chrome etc sound promising.

However it simply does not remove as much fallout as some other fallout removers.

You need to use it again at least and the fact you are spraying more product than some others in the first place, its not as economical as others im afraid.

*Supplier...*

*http://www.britemax.co.uk/acatalog/IronMax.html*


----------

